# Anyone want to go in on some 357mag brass???



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone in the Devils Lake area want to go in on 1000 357 mag brass from Starline? I"d take 500 if anyone wants the other 500. I'd just buy it all, but I don't see myself needing that much. I could order 500, but theres a $10 savings per 500 by ordering 1000. The cost would be $57 for the remaining 500 brass.


----------

